# Internal filter for dwarf shrimp tank



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all I am starting a 2.5g tank to house some type of neocaridina shrimp and I purchased a TOM Mini Internal Filter for 1-5g and was wondering if anyone knew if it would suck up baby shrimp? I don't think it couldn't suck the baby shrimp through it, maybe they would get caught by the suction? I was thinking of getting a sponge filter, but this filter sucks through a sponge first and to me seems like it would not be an issue, but I am not sure as I've never kept these small shrimp before.

Thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

You could cut a sponge from a sponge made for filters, cut a square piece, poke a hole on the center, and slide it on the intake. I use this idea on my tanks, and no babies end up in the filters.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

The reviews on this unit seem positive, including for small shrimp tanks. It does not have an open intake like hobs and powerheads, and has the sponge built in. But I wonder if you need it. Will your tank have plants? I have a four gallon baby biorb converted to a Walstad NPT. No heater, no filter, no airstone, no pump. It is possibly my healthiest, best looking tank. Its primary inhabitants are rcs. It also has a couple otos and presently some White Clouds. The shrimp are thriving. So my opinion is if you are not overfeeding the shrimp you may not need the filter at all. 

Good luck and post a pic when you get it set up.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea I've seen some reviews for it on shrimp tanks, seem good. It is an open intake however the sponge basically covers the intake internally, so I would think it would do the same as a sponge covering the intake on an HOB. Unless if the shrimplets were too weak against the suction and might would get caught on the sponge, but I don't really see that being an issue.

Yes I do plan on putting plants in there and maybe an oto or two. That is very interesting that you run no filter or anything, I guess its "mother nature" working there in your tank. I am looking into the Walstad method, though I doubt I'll do that at this point.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

If you are interested, here is a Walstad article on some quick start shrimp tanks. http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf I wouldn't really advise the DSM. If you are wanting a way to easily catch and remove shrimp - for sale or whatever, I would use Java moss (or other mosses) perhaps java ferns attached to small removable driftwood, and floating plants of some kind. I do have a sword in my biorb that I keep small with regular pruning, but with too many stem and rosette plants it is difficult to net the shrimp. Of course, in my biorb the round surfaces make it even harder, but I am not breeding them for sale. I put shrimp in on day one, did water changes daily for a week or so, and now only top off due to evaporation. Maybe two or three times a year I will do a 50% water change.

The shrimp are happier, more active in the water column, and much more visible than in tanks with a filter. If you really think you need one, I would consider a small air powered sponge. The water current might not suck them through the sponge with the TOM unit, but they won't appreciate it.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok well I got it setup today. I did use the TOM filter it has an adjustable flow rate at highest being 40GPH. I turned it down all the way and the current or suction from intake does not seem overpowering. 

Can anyone recommend any lighting ideas? I was thinking about getting a desk lamp shining on it and putting either a small power compact lamp from the pet store or maybe just using a small household CFL if I can find the right spectrum.

Also looking for ideas on plants. I want easy and not to demanding. What are some names of smaller plants?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

I use ordinary cfls on several of my tanks, usually in a clamp type reflector or chick brooder reflector. You get much more usable light for the plants if the bulb is mounted vertically rather than horizontally. I prefer the look of the daylight rated bulbs, but the plants really don't seem to care. 

As for plants, I buy whatever is available, throw it in, and see what survives. Sometimes something grows well in one tank, but not in another with the same water supply. I accept that and don't stress. Good luck.


----------



## ldaniel86 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am running Myrio Mato in my Nano tank with RCS. they seem to like it. there is also a bunch of Java moss in there and i keep finding babies and mults all the time hanging out on the edges of the moss. just some ideas. good luck.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I got me a desk lamp that has a bendable neck twisted shinning down towards the tank. I ended up using one of those Marinelande 10 watt CFLs. 

So far only plant is an Acorus variegatus that shoots out the top of the tank. It is currently cycling with a guppy.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## CL0NE1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I use to have a fluval edge with 2-10 watt xenon bulbs(what crappy light). I had much success with java moss and crypts. unfortunately, with java moss, the shrimp will hide inside the moss and you might not see them for days. I had a carpet of java moss in my tank and I got a sparkling gourami, thinking it was small enough to put in with the red cherry shrimp. I thought it ate them all. Two weeks after last seeing a cherry shrimp, I took out the sparkling gourami because I wanted red cherry shrimp back. I ran to the store and got 6 red cherry shrimp, got home to find 4 red cherries still in the tank. They were hiding IN the moss and I couldn't see them.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 15, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the intake/motor and the spray bar for Tom's mini internal filter? I've been looking in store for it but haven't found it. I've only found it online. I want to be able to "visualize" it in my tanks before I buy.

Does anyone have the clear version of it (instead of the black version)?


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think they may have possibly discontinued this filter, I don't see it on their website anymore. My petsmart still has them though in black. I would say the bar is about 6"+/-. I switched to a sponge as the shrimp are much more active and in the water column without the TOM, good filter though.


----------

